
Why Finland is good at handling forest fires. It’s not because of raking - danans
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2018/11/19/why-finland-is-so-good-handling-forest-fires-hint-its-not-because-raking/
======
erpaa
Eh What utter shit is this? There are no "Controlled Burnings" in Finland
anymore. Just meticulous collecting (aka raking) and mulching loose material
from clear cutting. The material is used in energy production.

The problem elsewhere (eg Sweden and California) is the "Green Forestry"
principles, which prevent removing excess biomass from forests, and at the
sametime a policy to actively suppress forest fires is enforced. This leads to
an overly accumulation of biomass in trees and forest floors, which in turn
makes forests vulnerable to raging and fast moving forest fires, when critical
amount of biomass has been accumulated.

As I recall "Controlled Burnings" were quite popular in 1950s in Finland
expecially around railroads, because steam locomotives were such a fire
hazard.

